# 11 little words  copyright infringement



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The copying and reproduction of just 11 words of a news..."


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

They don't have fair use? I would think the infringement would be making profit from the work, not using it.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That's not quite right, Wiley. If you copy and paste an article in it's entirety, it can still be copyright infringement.

Just as a point of interest, check out this post from four years ago:
http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/407778-warning-about-posting-articles.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TechGuy said:


> That's not quite right, Wiley. If you copy and paste an article in it's entirety, it can still be copyright infringement.
> 
> Just as a point of interest, check out this post from four years ago:
> http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/407778-warning-about-posting-articles.html


You mean like this QUOTE?  So the use of the QUOTE could be a copyright infringement that is happening all the time at this site and your behind it all Mike because it's your site.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

TechGuy said:


> That's not quite right, Wiley. If you copy and paste an article in it's entirety, it can still be copyright infringement.
> 
> Just as a point of interest, check out this post from four years ago:
> http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/407778-warning-about-posting-articles.html


In its entirety yes. The court decision doesn't talk about copying an article in its entirety though. It's 11 words or more, unless I'm reading it wrong...


----------

